

One click uploads to Amazon S3 for Mac - nrj
http://goto11.net/oneway?hn

======
nrj
Hello HN,

I have been working hard on this little side project and last time I posted
here I got some great feedback. I wanted to share with you an update that I
just released which now allows you to upload to Amazon S3 Buckets from your
Finder context menu!

Enjoy. Nick

